# Congratulations to the new Mr. and Mrs Rosado



## citylights (Jul 3, 2009)

Congrats to Stacey and Julio on their wedding today. God bless you both and wishing you a beautiful life together. We love you!!!


----------



## luvmyherd (Apr 9, 2011)

Yes, sincere wishes for many happy years together.:lovey:

If you want any pointers on how we have made it 41 (on Nov.6) years, just ask.


----------



## mmiller (Apr 3, 2012)

Congrats!! Lifes always better when you have someone to argue with :laugh:


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

Congratulations!!!! Best Wishes for Many happy years together!


----------



## fd123 (May 29, 2012)

Marriage is "PUUUURRRFECT for RAINEY DAYS" !!!!!! LOL.....
CONGRATS!!!!! Best of Luck!!!!


----------



## Jessaba (May 13, 2010)

Congrats...wish you guys the best and hope you have many long years together. The first year tends to be the worst


----------



## clearwtrbeach (May 10, 2012)

Have a great day, I hope the weather cooperates with you. No matter, it'll be a beautiful first day to the rest of your life. Please post pics when you can, we'd love to see how beautiful you will look. :hugs::cheers:


----------



## milkmaid (Sep 15, 2010)

Happy Wedding Day!!!


----------



## Graffogefarms (Oct 11, 2007)

Congrats to both of you


----------



## CapriGem (May 12, 2010)

Congrats, all the stress of planning the wedding is done, enjoy the good part... the marriage!


----------



## Frosty1 (Jul 12, 2011)

Congratulations Stacey!!!!! :stars: May you have many many years of happiness!!!!!! :stars: 
P.S. Would love to see wedding pics!!


----------



## Grannygoose (Sep 26, 2012)

Best wishes! :fireworks:


----------



## Di (Jan 29, 2008)

Congrats! Good luck! :fireworks:


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

:fireworks:Congratulations to both of you!


----------



## KW Farms (Jun 21, 2008)

Congrats Stacey and Julio!! :leap:


----------



## packhillboers (Feb 2, 2011)

Congratulations to you both! A beautiful Wedding I am sure.


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm (Jan 10, 2012)

CONGRAT!!!! :stars: So happy for both of you!!


----------



## caprine crazy (Jun 12, 2012)

Yes, many congrats Stacey! Wishing you many happy memories in your marriage!


----------



## ThreeHavens (Oct 20, 2011)

Many congrats, Stacey! I wish you both the happiest future together.


----------

